# My Harmony H44 Stratotone Ebay Steal!!!



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

I BIN'd this thing for $279 US! It's got the blues, hence the refinishing

It's about as good as a deal as I could ever imagine, I can't wait until it arrives, it's gonna be my Christmas present to myself.

I'm a Harmony guitar freak, but have never owner or played a H44, I'm so stoked about this


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

That is (a) super clean and (b) super cool. And then super cheap!! Jealous. Good find.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

garretrevels said:


> I BIN'd this thing for $279 US! It's got the blues, hence the refinishing
> 
> It's about as good as a deal as I could ever imagine, I can't wait until it arrives, it's gonna be my Christmas present to myself.
> 
> I'm a Harmony guitar freak, but have never owner or played a H44, I'm so stoked about this


Nice grab. 

Hey I can't read your signature.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Hey I can't read your signature.


It says "Truckload of funky cool old 50s & 60s Silvertone and Harmony guitars that he somehow manages to pick up for next to nothing in the weirdest of places that no matter how hard you look you will never be able to match" (I paraphrased )


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi There,

Nice score. These things are getting rare. For those that like the vibe, but need an easier way to get it, check out Eastwood Guitars. They make a version like this, and another one with dual pickups. Vintage Guitar Magazine reviewed it very favorably. Thinking of taking the plunge myself.

Craig


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Nice score Garret. You should make a YouTube video with it. I'd like to hear how it sounds and I'm sure others would as well.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks, yeah I'm sure I'll post a youtube clip when I get it.

Hey shoretyus, my sig was originally text of my guitar collection but I ran out of "characters allowed" in my sig. So I tried to post a image of the text but due to size limitations I couldn't get it to be legible.

I got rid of a few lower end project guitar I had around since the sig, but here's the revamped list of what I got.............

1920s R.S. Williams & Son Parlor made for the Bellevue College of Music 
1945 Harmony Stella H929 
1930s Stewart Maple Archtop Acoustic 
1960s Kay Old Kraftsman Faux Blond Archtop Acoustic 
1966 Regal Stella by Harmony H929 
1960s Silvertone S621 by Harmony 
1958 Stewart Oriphonic by Harmony 
1955 Harmony H62 
1967 Guild T100D 
2006 Gretsch 5120 
1969 Silvertone 1460L by Teisco 
1969 Harmony Rocket H53/1 
1965 Harmony Rocket H59 
1959 Silvertone S1423 Jupiter Harmony Stratotone 
1967 Harmony H15 Bobkat 
1997 Danelectro 59DC Reissue (in Jimmy Page Black) 
1965 Silvertone 1457 Danelectro 2 pu amp in case
1966 Teisco Del Ray K2L
1962 Beltone E100 variant by Teisco 
1962 Melody E100 variant by Teisco 
1960s Teisco/Kawai 4 pu Hound Dog Taylor style guitar 
1983 Fender Squier Telecaster E1 made in Korea with Japan factory parts 
1996 Fender Stratocaster Standard MIM 
2006 Epiphone Les Paul Jr '57 Reissue 
1963 Galanti Jetstar
1950s Harmony Stratotone H44

2006 Epiphone Valve Jr Head & Silvertone 2x12 Cab (5W)
1950s RCA Victor made by Univox (3W)
1950s National Tweed (2)6V6GT (12W)
1998 Danelectro Nifty Fifty (Solid State)


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

See? I was right 
Wow.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Finally did a video for this one.........

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgBwmF2GuJA]HgBwmF2GuJA[/youtube]


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

Again.....but this time into my '55 National by Valco

:wave:

[youtube=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tJ2GGEeVGg]8tJ2GGEeVGg[/youtube]


----------

